# Price of cyclogest.



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

I was meant to get a delivery of cyclogest from healthcare at home, but due to some issues on their side it's been delayed. I ran out of my cyclogest yesterday so had to go my gp today and get a prescription to tide me over.
I could not believe when I went to the chemist and was charged 43€ for a box of 15. So just wondering if anyone around south Dublin, gets them cheaper somewhere as know pharmacists can hugely vary in price. Thanks.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Orchids  if you got BFP you should get cyclogest for free or on pregnant prescription as I didn't have to pay any extra  but I am from London so I am not sure if it is any different .
Becky7 xx


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for reply BECKY, I don't think it's works like that in the south, though I could be wrong(but doubt it) just got a shock at the price as I have to take these for another 7 weeks so that adds up to over 1000€


----------

